# Naruto Volume 62



## calimike (Sep 26, 2012)

Naruto #62 release on October 4th


----------



## Naruto (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool cover. Not sure if this is the right section but I see no harm in it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

blue? blue....ok...i was expecting red but ok....blue?


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool cover.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 26, 2012)

Niiice~

Totally thought Madara's Susanoo would be red.


----------



## Reddan (Sep 26, 2012)

Interesting that it is blue. I like the cover. At least we know more chakra colours now as well.

Kakashi=white
Sakumo=white
Itachi=gold
Naruto=yellow
Kyubi=red
Sasuke=purple
Medical jutsu=green


----------



## Orochimariu (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> blue? blue....ok...i was expecting red but ok....blue?


^This. Red would fit better IMHO.

Anyway, I hoped for an Oro cover, but I guess Kishi saves that for the revelation of Oro as final villain! :ho


----------



## Syko (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome cover.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 26, 2012)

Epic cover, but I really though Madara's susanoo would be red. It looks cool, but red would've definitely been better IMO.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow cover is amazing. One of my favorites in some time. 

Also, I too thought Madara's susanoo would be red, lol


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 26, 2012)

Blue suits Susanoo perfectly. Gives it that ethereal look which matches the spiritual nature of Susanoo also. Plus, the fact its dark also mirrors Madara's ''cold'' nature. Similar to Sasuke, while Itachi's is much brighter and ''warmer.''


----------



## Harbour (Sep 26, 2012)

Add Raikage is yellow/orange and possibly Minato is yellow.
So, it will be so cool if animators used all this colors.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 26, 2012)

he's going to be one rich ass mofo when the series is over. The amount of revenues he gets from each page for serialization, then the published work, the anime adaption, the merchandise, etc. He's succeeded in making the never ending shounen story that will give him endless creative possibilities in exploiting *sigh*.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 26, 2012)

cover is actually pretty badass. great art with a cool layout. was hoping that sasuke or tobi would get on there but im ok with madara and susanno getting it. whats the title supposed to be?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah regardless of color, this is still good.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2012)

Weird 

The contents of the volume are more focused on Tobi and his identity, yet Madara gets the cover. Kishi apparently couldn't waste an opportunity to draw another Susanoo on the cover, after Sasuke & Itachi 

Ah well, next one will have Obito no doubt


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> blue? blue....ok...i was expecting red but ok....blue?


and madara's suit is purple.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice cover. BM Naruto looks awesome. Also nice to see Madara's Susano colored... Though I dont think blue really fits him that well. Red would have looked better.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 26, 2012)

So Madara's Susano'o is blue?

Interesting. I'm glad Kishi went with the theme of giving them different colors.

I just wish he'd clarify what the color of Itachi's Susano'o is (of course this had to somehow come back to Itachi). On one volume cover, we see that his muscular Susano'o is gold/yellow. In the anime, it's also gold/yellow, but the full version that forms over that is reddish-orange.

In contrast, Sasuke's is consistently violet no matter which stage he manifests. Is Madara's the same? Or do any of his lower stages have a different color?

Kind of a pointless question, I know. But I'm curious.

Anyway, I digress. Pretty decent cover. Nothing amazing, but pretty decent.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 26, 2012)

Somehow blue doesn`t feel right for Madara


----------



## Shakar (Sep 26, 2012)

Pale blue is unexcepted, but interesting. I think it fits with deadliness and coldness.

Since the colour has already been revealed, hopefully the anime won't fuck up the Susanoo's colour time.


----------



## ed17 (Sep 26, 2012)

dat pinocchio susanoo


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 26, 2012)

People whining over the colour of Susanoo.

I think it's great cover. Madara is badass as always.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't like the way Susanoo is looking at me...frankly everyone is looking at me oddly...the fuck are they planning to do


I like it.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 26, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## 0 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice.

I always hoped for Blue Susanno.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Sep 26, 2012)

This cover needs more Obito. Other then that, it looks pretty darn good. Also, the blue Sussano could be made to go along with Madara's "undead-ness." It is, after all, common for Will-o-Wisps to be depicted with that kind of ethereal blue color and such a color is often associated with undead and spirits. I still would have preferred a blood red Sussano for him, though.


----------



## Rain (Sep 26, 2012)

Where the fudge is Obito? He was the main character of this "mini arc".

Blue Susano'o = win.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 26, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> and madara's suit is purple.



purple is the color of royalty.


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 26, 2012)

so madara finally appears on the cover?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that's an awesome cover. Very appealing. 'Bout time Madara makes an appearance on one.

Only thing that I find odd is that Perfect Susanoo is colored blue. Shouldn't it be purple or something?


----------



## The True Darkness (Sep 26, 2012)

Sasuke has a darker chakra than madara lol


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

I love how Naruto's clothes got handled there.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice cover


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome cover.


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Wow, that's an awesome cover. Very appealing. 'Bout time Madara makes an appearance on one.
> 
> Only thing that I find odd is that Perfect Susanoo is colored blue. Shouldn't it be purple or something?


Why would it be purple? If you've noticed, Itachi's Susanoo is colored differently than Sasuke's. It's no surprise we're seeing another color.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2012)

Where's Tobito? 

Oh, well next volume...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Where's Tobito?
> 
> Oh, well next volume...



Tobi is no one as he said himself. 

He is not important so he will not be on the cover.


----------



## pararemix (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito will surely get the next volume all to himself.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 26, 2012)

BM Naruto and Perfect Susanoo on one cover? Instant 9 million out of 10. Great art too.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 26, 2012)

It only makes sense that Madara's colour would be similar to Sauke's as they have very cold chakra while Itachi is the opposite


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 26, 2012)

Naruto looks real good. Madara just is so badass.


----------



## Vash (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto #62 release on October 4th



Looks pretty awesome. 

I am okay with the choice for Madara's Susano'o colors. And I guess Kishi did change his mind about Naruto's BM color scheme and now it will remain as yellow and not ...bummer. He did the same thing with Sasuke's EMS after introducing them. Naruto's pose looks good.

Kakashi and Gai are okay, I don't get why the below them is white. Couldn't Kishi fill it with something? 

Overall it's a good cover. I wonder how much chapters this volume covers. The previous one went from 576 to 587. This one obviously covers 588 and 589 where perfect Susano'o appears...maybe till 599 or 600 since Naruto enters BM to crush Obito's mask.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> So Madara's Susano'o is blue?
> 
> Interesting. I'm glad Kishi went with the theme of giving them different colors.
> 
> ...



The anime colored Itachi's Final Susanoo prior to Kishi releasing its color to the public.

Go with gold/yellow.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 26, 2012)

Really an awesome cover! 
 After the great entry of Madara in the cover of the volume 59, seen from behind probably to not spoiler him from the cover of the manga, we can see finally his face in all his badassery/arrogance 

About the blue of his Susanoo, I think that Kishimoto wanted to give to the fighting spirit the complementary color of the Madara's red (contrarily to Sasuke). Surely the red gives more the feeling of threat, but considering the Madara that the behavior of Madara is always really cold, I think that could be perfect for the character (where maybe the red could be te color dor Sasuke's Susanoo, to symbolize the anger and the fury of a person like him very emotional). 

More the presence of the duo Kakashi - Gai in a cover is, from always, a little wish of mine finally realized. Now everything that I want from Kishimoto is to see finally a good cover dedicated to Orochimaru (that of volume 7 is one of my favourites, but seems more dedicated to Naruto and Sasuke that to the sennin).



hitokugutsu said:


> Weird
> 
> The contents of the volume are more focused on Tobi and his identity, yet Madara gets the cover. Kishi apparently couldn't waste an opportunity to draw another Susanoo on the cover, after Sasuke & Itachi
> 
> Ah well, next one will have Obito no doubt





Moon~ said:


> Where's Tobito?
> 
> Oh, well next volume...



Kishimoto make always a careful work planning what to put in a cover, looking for inserting the main characters and themes of their specific content and/or arcs. Madara and his Susanoo are the protagonists of the events described in this volume, not choosing them now could not give more to the author the chance to draw them in a cover in the future (according to the developments of the plot).

This is also the same reason because Kishimoto drew Naruto vs Tobi in the cover of the last volume, when there is no chapter where it's possibile to see them: he knew that it would have been impossible insert them in this cover according to his plans.

More Naruto volume 62 probably will include the chapters from 588 to 587-600. So could be too soon to show Obito in the cover, or anyway to see the identity of Tobi in the end of the 599 does not give him the same importance for the volume like the next one focused rather on his origins. 

So it's more right to dedicate the volume 63 to Obito, like we can see from the last chapters.



cbark42 said:


> cover is actually pretty badass. great art with a cool layout. was hoping that sasuke or tobi would get on there but im ok with madara and susanno getting it. whats the title supposed to be?



The volume is entitled with the title of the chapter 595: "Crack" / "Chap" / "Fissure"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2012)

90% of the volumes in part II had 10 chapters

There were a few exceptions (the volumes where Itachi appears on the cover; volume 43/58/61 ) who had 11~13 chapters 

Story wise I think 11 chapters is the best for this volume (till chapter 598). Then it would end with Naruto smashing his Rasengan in Tobi's face

And next volume would therefore begin with Tobi's reveal as Obito


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool cover indeed.


----------



## ZE (Sep 26, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> 90% of the volumes in part II had 10 chapters
> 
> There were a few exceptions (the volumes where Itachi appears on the cover; volume 43/58/61 ) who had 11~13 chapters
> 
> ...



Volume 52 and 48 also had 11 chapters each. The reason most of those volumes contain more chapters is due to their content being way too heavy in terms of flashbacks, so Kishi has to find a way to fit all of the flashbacks in the same volume. 

Volume 61 - it wouldn't make sense to separate Kabuto's flashbacks in two volumes, so Kishi puts them all in one volume. 
Volume 43 - same as above, but this time it's Itachi's flashbacks we're talking about.
Volume 48 - Nagato's flashbacks.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 26, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> 90% of the volumes in part II had 10 chapters
> 
> There were a few exceptions (the volumes where Itachi appears on the cover; volume 43/58/61 ) who had 11~13 chapters
> 
> ...



^ I agree. 

Considering also that every volume must end with a twist that generates suspense in the audience and eventually the conclusion of some mini arc (I.E. in the volumes cited from you - Vol.43: Sasuke shown for the first time his MS and proclaim that he will destroy the leaf; Vol. 58: Naruto end his battles against the two Edo Kage and Nidaime Mizukage shown himself like the more troublesome contrarily to his appearence; Vol.61: Itachi start the process for ending the Edo Tensei).

So I think that to end the volume with the destruction of the Tobi's mask in the last page of chapter 598 is the best big twist possibile (and a strong reason for already want to read the next one )


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2012)

JP Amazon list this as 200 pages.

Which is a bit weird. Previous volume had 12 chapters and was listed as 224 pages
Volumes with 10 chapters are usually listed with 192 pages

I guess 10 chapters for this volume it is then?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 26, 2012)

I really thought Madara's Susanoo would be the red one, but guess not. I like it being blue though.

I wonder what color Obito's would be if he had both eyes... orange?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

Blue makes sense, I associate red with passion ( as well as anger) but from what I've seen so far Madara seems to be cold blooded and almost emotionless.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 26, 2012)

That white space seems a little odd to me. But besides that I like it.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, but Gai and Kakashi kind of ruin it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kakashi and Gai are okay, I don't get why the below them is white. Couldn't Kishi fill it with something?


Obviously Naruto is protecting Kakashi and Gai from Madara and his _Susano'o_.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Really cool cover art.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

Madara's susanoo is blue? WTF


----------



## ImSerious (Sep 26, 2012)

Madara and PS look bosss


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

But like some people said, it might be about the coldness


I just think that it should be dark blue.  

Stopping to think, Sasuke's susanoo is purple which is the misture of blue and red, so it passed coldness and hatred/passion/anger.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 26, 2012)

nice cover.

but blue? i thought madara's susanoo would be pink


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

That's so cool!


----------



## Annabella (Sep 26, 2012)

I always thought Madara's susanoo would be dark red like his armour, still it looks good the way it is.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 26, 2012)

great cover. but i feel like it might be missing something...

and interesting colour of choice for madara's susanoo. 


eyeknockout said:


> nice cover.
> 
> but blue? *i thought madara's susanoo would be pink*


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't really like this cover. how did he manage to make a cover with BM naruto, gai and kakashi look so underwhelming?


----------



## LesExit (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG that looks so cool o.o
I actually like the blue! Contrasts Naruto's bright yellowness well :3


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

I was honestly expecting  his susanooo to be red, but blue is fine. Gives off an undead feeling. Love how both Madara and PS look at their so called opponents.


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool cover. Wasn't expecting a blue susano though


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

good cover BM naruto and madara just pure awesomeness. but i actually thought madars susaano would be black or blood red


----------



## Yagami Light (Sep 27, 2012)

I like blue susano....bluesano


----------



## Jad (Sep 27, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Masters looking slick as shit. Love them. They make this cover for me. Been waiting for them to be appear on a cover. Looks like they area ready to continue taking names and kicking ass.

What chapters does this volume cover?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Was hoping for a red or even black Susano'o as well. But at least we got Mads and his Susano'o on the cover at all. Was afraid we'd get ripped off there.

Now if only Itachi and Sasuke were there instead of Gai and Kakashi, it would be complete. Last chance for an Itachi cover, after all, and seeing all three Uchiha there would have been awesome.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 27, 2012)

madara looks mad boss, but blue susano? wtf. it should have been black.

and lol no tobi? madara took his place, so obvious


----------



## Mako (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting cover.
I really thought Madara's Susano'o would be red. Oh well, Kishi can do whatever he wants.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 27, 2012)

The True Darkness said:


> Sasuke has a darker chakra than madara lol




I laughed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> So Madara's Susano'o is blue?
> 
> Interesting. I'm glad Kishi went with the theme of giving them different colors.
> 
> ...



Wondered this myself, considering how dark Madara's looked early on. Maybe his is rainbow-colored.  

Maybe his is black in its early stages and the perfect one is blue? 

Kind of weird because blue represents purity, stability, and calmness in Japan. And that doesn't fit Madara.


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 27, 2012)

this chapter includes itachi's explaination on izanami and his departure too?


----------



## Algol (Sep 27, 2012)

Orochimariu said:


> ^This. Red would fit better IMHO.
> 
> Anyway, I hoped for an Oro cover, but I guess Kishi saves that for the revelation of Oro as final villain! :ho



Oro would have been a nice addition yeah, but Kishi tends to avoid spoilers in the covers until at least the next volume is on it's way out.



hitokugutsu said:


> The contents of the volume are more focused on Tobi and his identity, yet Madara gets the cover. Kishi apparently couldn't waste an opportunity to draw another Susanoo on the cover, after Sasuke & Itachi
> 
> Ah well, next one will have Obito no doubt



Kishi timed this real well. This volume should end on the chapter where Naruto shatters Obito's mask (if I counted right), so then it'd be a great cliff-hanger for the next volume to start with the reveal chapter. 

But Tobi should have at least made an appearance on this cover for sure.


Also Kishi knows the true highlight of these chapters are The Masters going all out for the sake of their pupil and the world. They get front and center. Good stuff.



P.S. maybe everyone thought his susanoo would be red cuz of that fake cover?


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 27, 2012)

DAT cover  the Masters as frontmen,they really kicked ass and more is coming... DAT Naruto I love his will and determination... and DAT Madara is cool as always


----------



## Shattering (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome cover, 61&62 are similars


----------



## Selva (Sep 27, 2012)

The cover with kabuto, Sasuke and Itachi is so fap worthy. I love Naruto's smirk 
The one with Madara is meh.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome, but..Blue?.


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 27, 2012)

Love the cover, wasn't expecting Madara's Susanoo to be blue though. Always imagined it black due to the colorings I saw of it. Oh well.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 27, 2012)

All of the white space on the bottom makes it look incomplete, and Team Kakashi seems totally disconnected from the rest of the cover, like they're not supposed to be there.  Plus, Naruto's new look doesn't get any better the more we see it.

A mess...


----------



## Kronin (Sep 27, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> this chapter includes itachi's explaination on izanami and his departure too?



Itachi's explanation of Izanami is included in volume 61. Instead his departure is shown in this volume.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 27, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Love the cover, wasn't expecting Madara's Susanoo to be blue though. Always imagined it black due to the colorings I saw of it. Oh well.


Majority of those I saw depicted it as red(which probably has a lot to do with most of the betrayed expectations here, actually), or purple like Sasuke's. Where were you seeing black?


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 27, 2012)

just realised the location of itachi/sasuke vs kabuto looks very cool in volume 61.

thought it was just some grey/brown rocks.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 27, 2012)

​
who gives a crap about madara when you have the masters


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 27, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> ​
> who gives a crap about madara when you have the masters





But after looking at the cover again - it's still fucking badass


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice cover..
Madara rocks..
But madara's Susanoo..I thought it's red?!..
Blue not referring to darkness or evilness to me..


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 27, 2012)

maybe it became blue because of hashirama's chakra


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe it became blue because of hashirama's chakra



What are you trying to do?!..
Kishi should take lessons in coloring..


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2012)

blue could mean cold. i like it BM naruto always looks awesome and madara is even more awesome so epic cover.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice cover. 

Kishimoto is on a 2-0 run in my book. The last one was good as well.

And  at that first comment. Aren't volume covers always posted in this section?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe it became blue because of hashirama's chakra



Hashirama infused Madara with his purity?

How does that work?  He probably took it away.


----------



## G Felon (Sep 27, 2012)

I imagined madaras sasunoo to be dark blue with black or purple not this but whatever. covers alright nothing special


----------



## Yoruhime (Sep 27, 2012)

Blue wasn't what I was expecting either.. but at least it still looks cool.

I was also hoping that Madara's susanoo would be drawn bigger though (like Sasuke's and Itachi's when they got to show theirs on the covers of #51 and #58).


----------



## BroKage (Sep 27, 2012)

Madara's already has red armor, blue Susano'o makes a nice contrast.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama infused Madara with his purity?
> 
> How does that work?  He probably took it away.




well remember what happened when naruto and sasuke clash at the valley of the end? the dark ball became light, like it was getting purified , maybe Hashirama's chakra purified Madara's and its reflected in his susanoo. /crazytheories


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Pika, looks like you got your Madara cover.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, nice cover, i actually liked the Susanoo color, i was expecting dark red or so, but the blue could represent cold hearted and me gusta.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well remember what happened when naruto and sasuke clash at the valley of the end? the dark ball became light, like it was getting purified , maybe Hashirama's chakra purified Madara's and its reflected in his susanoo. /crazytheories



 That would suck.

That's the real reason Madara's so butthurt. His Susano'o clashes with his outfit now.



First Tsurugi said:


> Well Pika, looks like you got your Madara cover.



Oh I did, I did.  I'll have to order ninety of the Japanese edition ASAP so I can hang them all up on my wall and do creepy things while staring at them.


----------



## Blur (Sep 28, 2012)

*Looks like Madara's Chakra color is Blue*

​
Dat Susanoo.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 28, 2012)

I always imagined it to be dark red like his armour and much darker than Sasuke's Susanoo. I suppose it still looks cool, blue gives it a rather ghostly look.


----------



## NO (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm curious as to why a lot of people are complaining about his Susanoo color. It's been ridiculous since the cover was released.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 28, 2012)

I think fan art is what gave everyone the belief that it was red.


----------



## NW (Sep 28, 2012)

For some reason, he looks badass with a blue Susano'o. 

A refreshing break from the yellow/orange colors.

Kind of ironic how such an evil, aggressive warmongerer has such a calm, soothing color for his Susano'o.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah I expected red..but blue looks cool


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2012)

I expected purple actually. Or navy blue

Blue is nice


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2012)

Blue doesn't fit him at all. It's too... light for him.

Dark red would have been so much better, something like this:


----------



## Shakar (Sep 28, 2012)

It's not a bright, full of life, sky blue though. It's got a more ghostly, deadly, cold feel.

Which really fits Madara. I like it.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Sep 28, 2012)

I think this looks quite good.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 28, 2012)

It's a ghostly, cold blue, representative of his cold personality, I like it.

Why is Tobi not on the cover? hmmm?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Why is Tobi not on the cover? hmmm?


probably because he was on the last one.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so glad that Kishi hasn't trolled the masters yet.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 28, 2012)

No Tobi? Odd...


----------



## Rosi (Sep 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> No Tobi? Odd...



He was on previous cover and will certainly be on the next(not sure whether masked or unmasked though). Maybe Kishi thought that three covers in a row would be too much


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 29, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> No Tobi? Odd...



Well considering Volume 62 had chapters 588-597 it's not really that odd. We had Perfect Susano, Madara breaking out of Edo Tensei, Orochimaru's comeback and the fight to break Obito's mask only just starts in the end of the volume.

Volume 63 will surely have Obito on the cover. It starts with Naruto destroying the mask and the rest of the volume is mostly Obito flashbacks and the fight continuing possibly.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Sep 29, 2012)

Madara's Susanoo looks pretty cool. But i've expected red or purple.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a good contrast with Naruto's yellow color, is all I will say.

Blue+Yellow=white

They are complementary colors.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 29, 2012)

Sasuke has purple and Itachi has dark red, right?


So Sasuke is a Mix of Madara and Itachi


----------



## Blur (Sep 29, 2012)

Jay. said:


> Sasuke has purple and Itachi has dark red, right?
> 
> 
> So Sasuke is a Mix of Madara and Itachi



He is going to be the soloing powerhouse rambling on about how Naruto is the only one capable of defeating him.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 30, 2012)

Jay. said:


> Sasuke has purple and Itachi has dark red, right?
> 
> 
> So Sasuke is a Mix of Madara and Itachi



itachi has gold susano. gold for a king


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2012)

Full cover big size.


I'm curious about Kishimoto sensei's comments.


----------



## NO (Oct 5, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Full cover big size.
> 
> 
> I'm curious about Kishimoto sensei's comments.





> ヵ ブ 卜を正めたイ夕チの麦害謹で、 を蓬罰させアこ
> 鮭轄聖ヵゞつし丶ーこ躍標される・ノ しヵ丶し、 その麦豊戯
> を貞てもなお未丿彙への槽しみカ〝麦宵ぇなし丶サスヶーこ莞カゞ
> 遣す善華ーま!? そ してナ丿レ 卜逞のし鸞もさ らーこ藪{ヵヒ・・・・丿.丿


OCR'd, google translate makes it look like nothing important.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 5, 2012)

^Kishimoto's comment is on the left under the "62 61" picture.


----------



## Bloo (Oct 5, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> blue? blue....ok...i was expecting red but ok....blue?


Itachi's is red. 

I was expecting black for Madara's Susano'o but this color is good as well. Sweet cover.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> OCR'd, google translate makes it look like nothing important.


Ukoku already pointed it, anyways, comment is about Itachi and Sasuke's story. May be sensei wanted to finish that in vol.61 and it to continued to vol.62 or something, I'm guessing.

Regarding Susanoo coulour and all, I always visualize susanoo to be something like flame.

Like that in ghost rider.

So, there is variation between flame colour voilet and blue etc.



I have never seen any good painting of Susanoo that way. And Copic coloring doesn't express it that way. While anime is terrible with patterns and they don't do any good with Susanoo.

But for some ghost rider image to my point,


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2012)

blue fits well.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 5, 2012)

awesome cover BM naruto and madara's susanoo are great


----------



## Famouss (Oct 5, 2012)

Bloo said:


> Itachi's is red.
> 
> I was expecting black for Madara's Susano'o but this color is good as well. Sweet cover.



As someone else mentioned, the solo king's is gold, not red.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad its blue it fits Madara/Uchiha perfectly... Red is too cliche guys


----------



## calimike (Oct 5, 2012)

Credit: Zeromcd 
Naruto & Sasuke were featured on the wrap around cover of Haikyuu!! volume 3

and some promotional posters for some of the newly released Jump Comics that went on sale yesterday

Volume 62 poster w/ Sasuke on it say 11.2 (Nov. 2nd) what did it say?


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 5, 2012)

calimike said:


> Credit: Zeromcd
> Naruto & Sasuke were featured on the wrap around cover of Haikyuu!! volume 3


BAHAHAHAHAHA! OMG SASUKE, YOU TROLL!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2012)

Bloo said:


> Itachi's is red.
> 
> I was expecting black for Madara's Susano'o but this color is good as well. Sweet cover.



itachis susanno is gold not red


----------



## Kusa (Oct 5, 2012)

It looks cool.Madara looks pretty good in it.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 5, 2012)

Where can I get that poster?!  
Damned Japanese people, always the better stuff for them....


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 5, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> blue fits well.


something about the choice of color just doesn't sit right with me. I would've thought he'd go with a crimson color. I mean "the ultimate evil" is a _blue_ Susanoo? Blue doesn't  make anything look evil, just look at why lightsiders have blue lightsabers & darksiders have red/purple ones. Just saying if Kishimoto was going to sell Madara as being evil, one would think he would've at least gave his Susanoo a more evil looking color like red. But BLUE?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 5, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> something about the choice of color just doesn't sit right with me. I would've thought he'd go with a crimson color. I mean "the ultimate evil" is a _blue_ Susanoo? Blue doesn't  make anything look evil, just look at why lightsiders have blue lightsabers & darksiders have red/purple ones. Just saying if Kishimoto was going to sell Madara as being evil, one would think he would've at least gave his Susanoo a more evil looking color like red. But BLUE?


Maybe Kishimoto thought about red, but then he saw what color the anime had given Itachi's Susano'o and he was, like:


 '_Well, Fuck . . ._'


----------



## DraconianMithril (Oct 6, 2012)

アストロ said:


> he's going to be one rich ass mofo when the series is over. The amount of revenues he gets from each page for serialization, then the published work, the anime adaption, the merchandise, etc. He's succeeded in making the never ending shounen story that will give him endless creative possibilities in exploiting *sigh*.



He can make a mini-series of Minato and a full series of Madara and Hashirama alone.

Let alone characters like Rikudo, Juubi, Rikudo's Sons, The Bijuu, Hokage Chronicles.


----------



## Fay (Oct 6, 2012)

calimike said:


> Credit: Zeromcd
> Naruto & Sasuke were featured on the wrap around cover of Haikyuu!! volume 3
> 
> and some promotional posters for some of the newly released Jump Comics that went on sale yesterday
> ...



Thank you for posting this !

Lol Sauce giving thumbs up to Nardo getting pwnd by his own rasengan


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 6, 2012)

calimike said:


> Volume 62 poster w/ Sasuke on it say 11.2 (Nov. 2nd) what did it say?


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2012)

sasuke: wow, you were pawned by your own rasengan............ minato would be so proud ......... nice


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2012)

kish's comment on the flap of vol 62 jacket
"in this vol. the story about sasuke and itach is concluded.
Actually I wanted the story of these two in whole to be put in vol 61 and read seamlessly but that wasnt possible all in all
read vol 61 before vol 62, please!
please!"

the vol title hibi(chaps/crack)

plus edo-madara's complexion is so bad. no wonder hed rather be rinnetened.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 6, 2012)

> "in this vol. the story about sasuke and itach is concluded.
> Actually I wanted the story of these two in whole to be put in vol 61 and read seamlessly but that wasnt possible all in all
> read vol 61 before vol 62, *please!
> please!"*



Okay, Okay, Kishi! I will read it. No need to be so pushy, Geez


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 6, 2012)

kishi sometimes seems a bit stupid in the comments .... Who the hell would read a volume 62 without reading the previous 61?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2012)

well  the price of vol 43 was 30yen higher than other vols. 
they mustve considered kids allowance


----------



## KuroNoKitsune (Oct 6, 2012)

Fay said:


> Thank you for posting this !
> 
> Lol Sauce giving thumbs up to Nardo getting pwnd by his own rasengan



Isn't that a volleyball?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 6, 2012)

takL said:


> kish's comment on the flap of vol 62 jacket
> "in this vol. the story about sasuke and itach is concluded.
> Actually I wanted the story of these two in whole to be put in vol 61 and read seamlessly but that wasnt possible all in all
> read vol 61 before vol 62, please!
> ...


So, how many chapters are there? Till 597?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2012)

Rosi said:


> So, how many chapters are there? Till 597?



yep. 588 to 597


----------



## Zlad (Oct 6, 2012)

I doubt Madara's susasnoo is blue, one volume showed his susanoo in red color, and Itachi's susanoo was yellow.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 6, 2012)

We should name this thread:

'What Do You Think about the Color of Madara's Susano'o?'


----------



## Summers (Oct 6, 2012)

Would be better without Kakashi and Gai, they are outclassed. More space for Madara and Naruto.


----------

